# Incredible colorized historical photos



## Old Hipster (Nov 9, 2013)

I have to say what has been done with these still photos, it is almost unbelievable how superb they are.

http://imgur.com/a/YiOLx


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting Old Hipster, thanks!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 9, 2013)

I love the photo of Mark Twain especially.


----------



## terra (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Old Hipster... some really nice pics there.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 9, 2013)

We must be spoilt perhaps but somehow those people seem more real in colour.  Thanks for those OH.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 10, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> We must be spoilt perhaps but somehow those people seem more real in colour.  Thanks for those OH.


I was just looking at them again, it is really outstanding how natural they look. Like the photos were taken today. It does make everything look so much more real, the people look like they could just start talking to us.

And they seem to be talking to us with their eyes so much more so than in black and white.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow.  Really well done.  But, I still see the past in black-and-white . . .


----------

